# Biete Werbt einen Freund! + 50k Gold



## MarkusM (18. Juli 2012)

hi,

ich biete Auf EU Gilneas Allianz "Werbt einen Freund" + 50 k Gold.

Das Gold bekommt ihr sobald ihr einen Monat Gametime gekauft hab und zur vollversion der Battle-Chest aktualisiert habt.

Einfach anschreiben für Details.

LG Markusm


----------



## MarkusM (19. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## MarkusM (21. Juli 2012)

/push 2


----------



## MarkusM (27. Juli 2012)

/push 3


----------



## MarkusM (31. Juli 2012)

/push 4


----------



## Cookie1990 (31. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## InstantClassic (1. August 2012)

Bin Interessiert ! Melde dich mal in Skype !

Skype: InstantCLassicEPVP


----------



## MarkusM (1. August 2012)

Ihr habt beide eine PN von mir erhalten


----------

